# New Owner



## Nordboy (Nov 10, 2019)

Morning (or afternoon/ evening etc)

Just signed up to what looks like a great info site. Live in South Wales, UK.

I have an Audi TT 3.2 v6 roadster DSG, we've had it in the family for a while, but it's been very unloved sat outside after developing irritating electrical gremlins. It's been looking pretty sorry for itself.

So, this weekend, I moved my garage about and bought it a new battery, started on the button first time and now it's sitting lovely and dry inside. It's very damp (read wet) inside so I've got some work to do over the winter to sort it out.

I'm not very mechanically minded, and hate electrics but it seems a shame to let it deteriorate any more. Don't want to spend a load getting it sorted, so maybe this will be a step too far for me.

Anyway, better start doing some research to find out what I need to do [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------

